# How to remotor and DDC 1970s Rivarossi Big Boy



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Dear friends,

I am removing this thread as there maybe mistakes in my DCC work, so I will put up amended versions once I get the burning decoders sorted out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5RMWq_RtEY&feature=youtu.be



Musicwerks
Kiong


----------

